# Pasta with Roasted Butternut Squash & Shallots with Roasted Asparagus



## mish (Sep 1, 2005)

*Pasta with Roasted Butternut Squash & Shallots with Roasted Asparagus*


3 cups (1-inch) cubed peeled butternut squash
1 tablespoon dark brown sugar
1 1/2 tablespoons olive oil, divided
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon black pepper
8 shallots, peeled and halved lengthwise (about 1/2 pound)
1 tbl chopped fresh or 1 teaspoon dried rubbed sage
4 oz uncooked pappardelle (wide ribbon pasta) or fettuccine
1/4 cup grated fresh Parmesan cheese

Preheat oven to 475°. Combine the squash, sugar, 2 1/2 teaspoons oil, salt, pepper, and shallots in a jelly roll pan; toss well. Bake at 475° for 20 minutes or until tender, stirring occasionally. Stir in sage.

While squash mixture bakes, cook pasta according to package Drain. Place cooked pasta in a bowl. Add 2 teaspoons oil; toss well. Serve squash mixture over pasta. Sprinkle with cheese. Serve with Roasted Asparagus and French Bread.

*ROASTED ASPARAGUS:*
Combine 1 pound trimmed asparagus spears, 1 teaspoon bottled minced garlic, 1 teaspoon olive oil, 1/8 teaspoon salt, and 1/8 teaspoon pepper on a baking sheet, tossing to coat. Bake at 475 degrees for 10 minutes or until crisp-tender, turning once.


----------



## PA Baker (Sep 1, 2005)

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!  I love butternut squash.  This sounds delicious and easy!


----------



## mish (Sep 1, 2005)

Thank you, thank you, PA! So happy to see another squash fan. This recipe has all the right stuff (for me)...so easy...and a complete meal with roasted asparagus. Love spaghetti squash too. Spinach fettuccine is another thought. If you enjoy making home made pasta, ravioli filled with squash, nutmeg etc., and a buttery sauce is yummy. Lasagna or squash-stuffed cannolini (sp?) with a white sauce is another idea I'm working on.


----------



## PA Baker (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm posting some butternut squash recipes for you right now!


----------



## mish (Sep 1, 2005)

Thank you PA!  Can't wait.  (Hope you caught the butternut squash flan.)


----------

